# Alterscheck



## gaulo (11 Juli 2002)

man hört ja viel über dialer, Viren etc. Was ist denn mit den sog. Anbietern von Schutzsystemen wie ab18frei, über18frei...
Die Benutzung solcher Alterchecks sind ja angeblich kostenfrei, d.h. es enstehen keine Kosten wie bei 0190-Dialern oder fallen irgendwo im Hintergrund bei Benutzung solcher Seiten Kosten an?


----------



## SprMa (11 Juli 2002)

*Alters-Check*

Typischerweise werden die Dienste dieser Anbieter dafür verwendet, damit man sich gegenüber Angeboten im Internet "verifizieren" kann. Der Vorteil ist, daß man sich nur einemal registrieren muß und dann bei allen Seiten, die diesen Dienst nutzen anmelden kann. Ob und wieviel man dann für was bei diesen Seiten Zahlen muß, sei dahingestellt.
Die Kosten für diesen Dienst teilen sich dann die angeschlossenen Seitenbetreiber.

Auch sehe ich bei diesem System keine "Sicherheit". Denn wie will der "Über18"-Anbieter feststellen, ob ich tatsächlich der bin, dessen Daten ich eingebe, um so einen "Alter-Check Schlüssel" zu bekommen? So nimmt sich Hänschen Meier den Ausweis seines Vaters und ist plötzlich 53 statt 13 Jahre alt...


Matthias


----------



## Freeman76 (12 Juli 2002)

Hallo,



> Auch sehe ich bei diesem System keine "Sicherheit"



Im Bezug auf den Altersnachweis. Jedoch ist dieses System schon mal wesentlich besser als mittels einem "Dialer" auf ein XXX-Angebot zuzugreifen   .


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2002)

Alles schön und gut, aber pass auf Deine Email Adresse auf..
Da der "ueber 18" Anbieter dieses ja nicht ohne Eigennutz macht, gibt es 
dann auch oft die netten Emails mit dem netten Footer: "Sie erhalten diesen Newsletter, weil Sie sich in eine unserer Mailinglisten eingetragen haben". Diese kommen natürlich von jemand anderem, nicht von dort, wo Du Dich angemeldet hast..


----------



## Tilo (30 August 2002)

Frankie schrieb:
			
		

> Alles schön und gut, aber pass auf Deine Email Adresse auf..
> Da der "ueber 18" Anbieter dieses ja nicht ohne Eigennutz macht, gibt es
> dann auch oft die netten Emails mit dem netten Footer: "Sie erhalten diesen Newsletter, weil Sie sich in eine unserer Mailinglisten eingetragen haben". Diese kommen natürlich von jemand anderem, nicht von dort, wo Du Dich angemeldet hast..



Richtig - und daher ist jeder, der solche Sachen in Anspruch nimmt, gut beraten, sich irgendwo bei einem anderen Anbieter eine zweite anonyme mailadresse zu zulegen, damit der heimische "Briefkasten" nicht überquillt. Des weiteren gibt es ja bekanntermaßen Filterregeln als letzte "Geheimwaffe" diesbezüglich. 
Ich selber hatte auch schon das zweifelhafte Vergnügen mit diesen Anbietern. Hab damals auch massenhaft "Newsletter" erhalten, von denen ich keinen einzigen bestellt hatte. Als das sogenannte unsubscribe nicht funktioniert hat, hab ich einfach ein paar neue Filterregeln "erfunden" und hab seit dem Ruhe vor solchen netten Sachen.  :lol: 
Aber schlußendlich muß das jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, solange er dann hinterher nicht aller Welt die Ohren vollheult...


----------

